# Gearbox for power?



## 6epcepk (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi, sorry for my bad English.

Im looking transmission for VW ABF engine.

Stopped now on audi e01, but have few questions:
1) how many maximum HP will be OK for this gearbox
2) is it possibly to buy dog kit for this one? where?

---

Ready to see another suggestions for gearbox.
Approximate i will have 700HP.

(SADEV is OK, but price is hehe).

Thanks!


----------

